# -ig adjectives doesn't double to *-igge, stays -ige



## iezik

The adjectives that are ending with a short vowel and consonant double the consonant in spelling when adding -e, e.g. *wit witte*. How can I distinguish such a case from -ig adjectives that don't double /g/, e.g. *krachtig krachtige*. I can't find a discussion in ANS or Donaldson. I guess there are some classes or special adjectives that are described somewhere. Is -ig the only such ending?
Thanks.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Have a look at this:

woordenlijst.org/leidraad/2/2


----------



## iezik

Thanks. That page mentions non-doubling for unstressed  -el, -es, -et, -ig, -ik, -il, -it, -em. I have two more questions. I express the questings in the opposite direction, for verb inflection. So the woordenlijst page tells us also about the verbs that have one of unstressed syllables (as listed) before infinitive ending. Such verbs don't double the last consonant before -en, e.g. _*wisselen wissel*_.

There are other possible unstressed syllables without doubling, e.g. _*schilderen schilder*_ or _*regenen regen*_. -eren verbs have differing stress position as there are plenty of verbs of both Germanic and Romance origin. -er and -en are not in the list on that page.

Are -enen verbs by default stressed before this ending and thus without /n/ doubling?
Is the doubling of the last root consonant skipped always when the last root vowel is pronounced as /ə/ schwa?


----------



## DerFrosch

iezik said:


> Are -enen verbs by default stressed before this ending and thus without /n/ doubling?
> Is the doubling of the last root consonant skipped always when the last root vowel is pronounced as /ə/ schwa?


I'm pretty sure the answer to both questions is "yes". But let's wait for a native to confirm it.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

iezik said:


> Are -enen verbs by default stressed before this ending and thus without /n/ doubling?


Yes, although there are a handful of verbs ending in -enen in which the last but one syllable is pronounced as a /e:/ sound rather than a /ə/, e.g. _bijbenen_, derived from _been_.



iezik said:


> Is the doubling of the last root consonant skipped always when the last root vowel is pronounced as /ə/ schwa?


Yes, otherwise the schwa would turn into a /ɛ/ sound. I can't think of any exceptions off the top of my head.


----------



## eno2

iezik said:


> There are other possible unstressed syllables without doubling, e.g. _*schilderen schilder*_ or _*regenen regen*_. -eren verbs have differing stress position as there are plenty of verbs of both Germanic and Romance origin. -er and -en are not in the list on that page.
> 
> Are -enen verbs by default stressed before this ending and thus without /n/ doubling?
> Is the doubling of the last root consonant skipped always when the last root vowel is pronounced as /ə/ schwa?




Ending on -erren are only

sperren • transferren • versperren  
and only transfer is a noun but not an ə.
Uitspraak:  [trɑns'fʏ:r]


Ending on -ennen are only

wennen • rennen •  •  •kennen • •  •  • jennen • •  •  • mennen • • and no nouns involved
except for neerpennen .
Uitspraak:  [pɛnə(n)]


----------



## Red Arrow

iezik said:
			
		

> Is the doubling of the last root consonant skipped always when the last root vowel is pronounced as /ə/ schwa?





Hans M. said:


> Yes, otherwise the schwa would turn into a /ɛ/ sound. I can't think of any exceptions off the top of my head.


The exception is on the list you've posted 
kievit is pronounced [kivit] (bibibiben's source)

I doubt there is any other exception. I have searched for words ending with -it and -il but I couldn't find anything special.


----------

